# Crank has full MR1 title



## Baillif

So it turned out they wouldn't just let me 1 leg it even though we had a perfect score last time. We trialed again on a different field last week and got a 194 in a very very tough (for a mondioring 1) trial. French judges are tricky tricky. High in trialed again too.

Barely any pictures from the trial because I am terrible at that sort of thing.

A few training a few days before trial 

Why go for arms when you can hit them dead center in the chest?
http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v323/Grbaillif/video-1463835559_zpsgb61td7t.mp4

About to catch a frisbee




















1.2m hurdle. Clears it with plenty of room to spare. Dog can fly.









A few day of

Go bite Jimmy Vanhove! 



























Hanging out with Francois Massart and William Langlois. Highly recommended you work with Francois for any ringsport bitework training you need done I can't say enough good things about the guy. He is as good as they come in the suit.









Few from the first trial


----------



## gsdsar

Woohoo!! Congrats! Amazing job.


----------



## carmspack

what can I say --- OUTSTANDING 

look at that dog going over the hurdle -- I mean he isn't even looking into the direction he is going in -- the dog is looking at you -- that can alter his trajectory -- but look at the guy --- amazing


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Nice job! Congrats!


----------



## scarfish

congrats, bro! i don't post much but i remember when you first got crank. you did a good job.


----------



## Chai

That hurdle shot is great! Now THAT is focus!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

You guys are an awesome team.

Congrats!!


----------



## ksotto333

Congrats..and here I always thought you had pink hair.?


----------



## mycobraracr

Congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid

Congrats!!! I look at Mondio, and I'm just amazed at what you guys do. The pictures are fantastic - in all the pics, including the biting pics - Crank looks present and focused - meaning that often, high-drive dogs get into a drive overload when working, and their brain isn't all there. You can see Crank is all there - and still thinking, and paying attention to you - Nice!!!


----------



## kaslkaos

Wow! Love it! Awesome!
The pictures speak volumes, really love this stuff.


----------



## carmspack

Castlemaid said:


> Congrats!!! I look at Mondio, and I'm just amazed at what you guys do. The pictures are fantastic - in all the pics, including the biting pics - Crank looks present and focused - meaning that often, high-drive dogs get into a drive overload when working, and their brain isn't all there. You can see Crank is all there - and still thinking, and paying attention to you - Nice!!!


absolutely -- a pleasure to see .

love the picture of Baillif sitting beside his dog.

they are calm, focused, connected . 
I see the same energy in the other (great) pictures . Baillif allows the dog to do his job . 
the dog knows his job ! There is nothing robotic there.

Fantastic team work.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Woot! Congrats! Go Team! :grin2:


----------



## Mister C

awesome and inspiring. thanks for sharing


----------



## Jenny720

Congratulations!!! Enjoyed the photos and video. Crank seems to be the perfect name!!!


----------



## DutchKarin

Super. Congrats!!!


----------



## Heartandsoul

Just amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## Baillif

The best part about working with Crank is he's very easy to get on my program despite being such a strong dog in the bitework. He will walk onto the field during obedience and isn't hunting decoys. 

Even when the decoys take the field he is calm and level headed. He stays that way even on the line, much of that is training but it's also because he is very internal in drive. He's quiet. He is very calm on the line of departure almost to the point he looks bored. It's all compartmentalized. All energy is conserved for the moment he gets his green light to launch. When it's go time he takes off super fast and doesn't slow down a bit before impact. He keeps his speed despite constant esquives and pivots in training. 

He is good in the house too. Can't leave him loose unsupervised but he isn't annoying when he is out and about. Settles nicely in the house. He sleeps in the bed at night. If I want to have a veg out day he will happily oblige. Much of that is classical conditioning since puppyhood though.. Very friendly too outside of the work. He's the one dog out of my four I would trust fully around young children.

Might be the dog of my life. Not sure if I'll ever get another one with that same balance but that's ok. His puppies from a litter he had a little while back are fun all really cool dogs but just don't have his "it" factor.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Baillif said:


> ........ Might be the dog of my life. Not sure if I'll ever get another one with that same balance but that's ok. His puppies from a litter he had a little while back are fun all really cool dogs but just don't have his "it" factor.


I think they broke the mold! And, I do think you have found what many would call your "heart dog." Many others will follow, good, good dogs, but they won't be able to fill his footsteps. Wonderful post, have fun together you two!

Susan


----------



## Slamdunc

That's awesome! Congrats and way to go, that is a lot of hard work. It's nice to own a dog like that, sometimes they are once in a lifetime dogs. Enjoy him and appreciate him, which I'm sure you do. 

Do they build those obstacles for the trial, like the stairs?


----------



## annabirdie

Amazing congrats!


----------



## Baillif

Slamdunc said:


> That's awesome! Congrats and way to go, that is a lot of hard work. It's nice to own a dog like that, sometimes they are once in a lifetime dogs. Enjoy him and appreciate him, which I'm sure you do.
> 
> Do they build those obstacles for the trial, like the stairs?


Yeah the stairs and the hide under it were built for trialing. There is a small outhouse like structure under the stairs which is only accessible through a tunnel which is usually covered slightly to make it harder for the dogs to push through in the search for a decoy. The true decoy search is one of the fun things about mondio, you don't just stick a decoy in a hide. The escort part is a little silly because its completely unrealistic, its like the silliest prisoner in the world just keeps trying to get away and gets bit multiple times. Not something that would ever happen in real life but its not real life it's mondio.


----------



## Muskeg

I love these photos. "Clear-headedness" in trainer and dog is so obvious. Beautiful work.


----------



## Shade

Loved the photos, it's obvious the bond you've built with him and the work you've done. What a super team


----------



## San

Awesome! Huge congratulations!!


----------

